

Bad UI in action: 11 clicks to quit Assassin's Creed - e1ven
http://www.videosift.com/video/Quitting-Assassins-Creed

======
henning
Assassin's Creed has other flaws that are the reason it's just an OK game in
spite of its amazing graphics and innovative parkour physics, but this
confused the hell out of me when I was playing it.

Basically, you just walk right up to the person you're going to assassinate,
press a mouse button to kill them, then run around a city randomly for a
minute or two to lose the heat. Repeat.

~~~
flipbrad
That's really something I hope they can improve on for the rest of the
trilogy; the repetitiveness of the challenges faced was galling, despite this
being a super cool game to play for the first and last 45 minutes

------
breily
I actually think Assassin's Creed UI is very intuitive, especially for the the
range of movements that are allowed simply by pointing your character in a
certain direction.

And quitting on the 360 just takes one step: turning off the console, no save
necessary.

------
wmf
This appears to be yet another symptom of the poor Windows port; on PS3 it's
much easier to quit.

~~~
cdr
Press the power button?

~~~
wmf
Yes, or press the PlayStation button that allows you to exit any game at any
time.

------
sygzzy
I haven't found a UI I liked that wasn't in a text editor.

------
fdb
I never found this "correct" way to quit the game, but learned that just
pressing Alt-F4 in any of those screens does the trick.

------
a-priori
Maybe they just don't want you to quit. :)

------
ctingom
Wow, that is horrible.

